# Raleigh Twenty



## SirMike1983 (Sep 10, 2017)

Last week, I received this Raleigh Twenty from Klunk Bicycles (CABE user Klunk). It's a great, early 1970s-era Twenty. I cleaned, re-greased and re-assembled the bike this weekend. It needed very little, and even the original tires are in perfectly ride-able shape. It had a dent in the front fender that I hammered out with a hammer and block. I have a frame pump on the way for it, and I'll probably add a bell too. Interesting bike that's fun to ride and pretty different from the other bikes I own.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/09/raleigh-twenty-folding-bike.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 10, 2017)

I just noticed that the stem collar is on backwards. The bike came that way and I put it back together the way it came. I looked at a few others online a little while ago and noticed the levers are all on the drive side. I guess I'll have to swap it the next time I service the front end. It does not seem to impact the functioning at all. Fun little bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 12, 2017)

Rather pristine pump arrived today. I rejuvenated the seals with silicon grease and it's pumping air again. Cosmetically it is near-perfect and stamped "Made in England". Waiting on a mini brass bell to come this week. Still need to do a little paint and cosmetic work, but it's mostly done.


----------

